# Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung



## Hanns Peter (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier einmal mein Bericht über die heutige Sitzung des Umweltausschusses im Landtag von NRW.

Um 14:45 Uhr stand ich vor der Tür zum Sitzungssaal und mit mir einige Angelkollegen aus und vom LFV Westfalen-Lippe. Nach einem kurzen Plausch kam ein Mitarbeiter des Landtages und bat die Angler aus Platzgründen erst einmal draußen zu bleiben und den Zuhörern für TOP 1 (CO-Pipeline) den Vortritt zu lassen. Mit dem Versprechen, dass diese  auch tatsächlich den Saal verlassen würden, haben wir der Bitte stattgegeben.

Das hieß dann ca. 20 Minuten warten.

Dann endlich ging die Türe auf und die Zuhörer kamen wieder raus. Nachdem der letzte den Saal verlassen hatte, durften wir hinein. Ziemlich schnell war ich dann drinnen und hatte einen der raren Sitzplätze ergattert und konnte mir die Politikerrunde in Ruhe ansehen.

Die Gesichter wurden immer länger, je mehr Angler in den Saal strömten. Ich schätze mal, es waren so 60-70 Leute. Schade, dass ich nicht fotografieren durfte.

Nachdem dann Ruhe eingekehrt war, rief der Sitzungsleiter den TOP 2 auf, Kormoran-Verordnung.

Der erste Sprecher war Herr Deppe (CDU), der die Gründe für den Antrag auf Neuauflage der Kormoranverordnung erläuterte. Er nannte Gutachten aus der Anhörung und ging - in meinen Augen ein Fehler - ausschließlich auf die Gefährdung der Äsche ein, in einem Nebensatz erwähnte er auch noch den Aal. Aber insgesamt war seine Begründung erst einmal in sich schlüssig, so dass er nicht nur von seiner Fraktion sondern auch von uns Anglern Applaus bekam. Ein Fehler, denn wir wurden belehrt, dass nur die Damen und Herren Abgeordnete applaudieren dürften.

Die Abgeordnete der SPD griff die Vorgängerregierung an und meinte, wenn es denn so wichtig wäre mit der Kormoranverordnung, hätten sie die schließlich noch durchbringen können.

Dann kam ein Abgeordneter der Grünen dran, der meinte von den 8 Gutachten wären immerhin 2 (an das 2. hatte ihn noch eine CDU-Abgeordnete erinnert) dafür, dass erst einmal noch weiter Monitoring erfolgen sollte um gesicherte Fakten zu erhalten.

Die darauf folgende Abgeordnete der Linken hat nichts wirklich zur Sache gesagt, jedoch mich eines Irrglaubens beraubt. In einen deutschen Parlament muss man kein unfallfreies Deutsch sprechen.

Auch die 2. Abgeordnete der CDU wiederholte im Tenor nicht anderes, wie Herr Deppe schon gesagt hatte, brachte aber noch ein bisschen mehr Polemik rein, indem sie den Grünen und Linken reine Klientelpolitik vorwarf. Etwas Sinnvolles sagte sie noch, als sie einwarf, dass bis auf 2 Bundesländer alle anderen ein Kormoranmanagement hätten. Auch fragte sie, wie denn ein europäisches Kormoranmanagement umgesetzt werden sollte - Stichwort war hier der Föderalismus.

Der Abgeordnete der Linken ging nur kurz auf diese Polemik ein und kam dann kurz und knackig auf seine Meinung zu sprechen. Er schlug vor, dass die CDU  den Antrag auf Beschluss zurückzieht/vertagt und in den Fachgremien noch einmal die offenen Fragen klärt. In meinen Augen eine sinnvolle Ansicht, denn die ganzen Vorberatungen/Informationen/Gutachten/Stellungnahmen könnten dann mit einfließen. Er ging sogar so weit, dass er behauptete, die Abgeordneten aller Parteien wären in der Sache gar nicht so different und könnten sich einigen.

Der Minister stellte in seiner Wortmeldung die Probleme, die er hätte dar. Er müsse die beiden Urteile aus Januar 2010 beachten (Abschüsse in Vogelschutz-/Landschaftsschutzgebieten wurden hier untersagt), die europäische Vogelschutzverordnung und noch einige andere Vorschriften einfließen lassen.

Nachdem noch einige andere Wortmeldungen hin und her gingen, war Herr Deppe fast so weit, dass er in seiner 2. Wortmeldung seinen Beschlussantrag zurück zieht.

Leider passte dies wohl dem politischem Gegner nicht und dieser griff nochmals mit Polemik und Angriffen auf die Vorgängerregierung ein.

Der Beschlussantrag wurde gestellt und mit den Stimmen der SPD, der Grünen und der Linken abgelehnt.

Somit können sich die Kormorane zumindest ein Jahr in NRW ziemlich sicher fühlen.

Der TOP 5 (Angel-Verbot in NRW) wurde mit Rücksicht auf die vielen Besucher vorgezogen.

Herr Remmel verlas einige Sätze aus seinem Bericht der Landesregierung vor und sagte es gäbe kein Angelverbot in NRW. Der betroffene Angelverein in Dortmund hätte sich freiwillig ein Angelverbot erlassen und zudem gäbe es die Verzehrempfehlungen.

Nach diesem Satz habe ich vermutlich Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht des Saales verwiesen wurde, denn ich musste mir kräftig vor die Stirn klopfen bei so viel Unverfrorenheit.

Anschließend berichtete der Minister noch von 3 brandaktuellen Fällen von PCB-Fällen in Essen, Gelsenkirchen und noch einer Stadt - sorry, vergessen - sowie von der Schließung eines dieser Betriebe.

Auf die Frage des Sitzungsleiters ob Wortmeldungen gewünscht wären, kam nix.

Somit waren wir „entlassen“ und konnten gehen.

Ich habe versucht den ganzen Hergang aus dem Kopf nieder zu schreiben und hoffe, dass ich nix wichtiges vergessen habe. 

Gerne lasse ich mich aber hier ergänzen, es waren noch einige andere Angler anwesend. Nicht zu vergessen die Spitze der beiden Landesverbände RhFV und LV Westfalen-Lippe. Sollte auch noch vom 3. Verband jemand dabei gewesen sein, kann das ja nachgetragen werden. Kann ja schließlich nicht jeden kennen.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

DAnke für de nBericht..
Und gut zu hören, dass die Politik erstaunt war, wenn so viele Angler da auftauchten - bringt die vielleicht auch mal zum nachdenken.. igrendwann....


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

Zitat:
"Herr Remmel verlas einige Sätze aus seinem Bericht der Landesregierung vor und sagte es gäbe kein Angelverbot in NRW. Der betroffene 
Angelverein in Dortmund hätte sich freiwillig ein Angelverbot erlassen und zudem gäbe es die Verzehrempfehlungen.
Anschließend berichtete der Minister noch von 3 brandaktuellen Fällen von PCB-Fällen in Essen, Gelsenkirchen und noch einer Stadt - sorry, vergessen - sowie von der Schließung eines dieser Betriebe."

mehr hatte er da nicht zu sagen ?


----------



## ivo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

Ja, ist schon traurig, dafür gibts in Sachsen eine dauerhafte Verordnung.|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

Und vor allem ganz konkret:
Hat er irgendwas zu den Kanälen gesagt???


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

von was für Verzehrsempfehlungen hat er geredet ??


----------



## Hanns Peter (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

zu Euren Fragen:

@Brillendorsch


> mehr hatte er da nicht zu sagen ?


Nein, und das war bei allen anwesenden Politikern so.

@Honeyball


> Und vor allem ganz konkret:
> Hat er irgendwas zu den Kanälen gesagt???


Wenn mich meine grauen Zellen nicht ganz verlassen haben, sprach er von Gewässern, kann also alles bedeuten.

@Brillendorsch


> von was für Verzehrsempfehlungen hat er geredet ??


Welche er jetzt genau ansprach kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich weis nur, dass es seit etlichen Jahren immer wieder Verzehrempfehlungen für den Rhein gibt (empfohlene Menge Fisch pro Woche und das auch noch auf Fischarten bezogen).


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ausschusssitzung im Landtag von NRW zum Thema Angelverbot und Kormoranverordnung*

Zum Thema Kormoran folgendeser Präsident und der 1.Vorsitzende des Verbandes der Fischer und Teichwirte waren beim Minister Remmel,Gespräch dauerte keine 5min.Laut hörensagen,sagte er:"Mit mir nicht meine Herren,ende der Diskussion.Auf Wiedersehn!"

gruß
lausi


----------

